# Judges Database



## Harper J. Cole

All,

Have you ever wondered who's judged the most WF contests? Wonder no more! Here's the complete chart. Let me know if you spot any errors ...


​
JudgesCompetitions Judged (LM, NFLM and CoF, Purple Pip Poetry)*rcallaci**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22] [23] [24] [25] [26] [27] [28] [29] [30] [31]**Hawke**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22] [23] [24] [25] [26] [27] [28] [29]**bdcharles**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22] [23] [24] [25] [25] **[26]* [27]*Ariel**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22]**Pluralized**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21]**bazz cargo**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] **[18]* [19] [20]*kilroy214**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19]**Folcro**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17]**Harper J. Cole*[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17]SueC*[1]** [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] **[14]* [15] [16] [17]*VRanger**[1]** [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] **[16]**Leyline**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15]**moderan**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15]*H.Brown*[1] **[2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] **[14]**ppsage**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] **thepancreas11**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] **[13]* [14]*Cran**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13]**Like a Fox**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13]**PrinzeCharming**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13]**Sleepwriter**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13]**velo*[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13]-xXx-*[1]** [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] **[13]**J Anfinson*​*[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12]**midnightpoet**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12]**Terry D**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12]**Tiamat**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12]**jenthepen**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] **[12]**Fin**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11]**mrmustard615**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11]**Chris Miller**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10]**eggo**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10]**silverwriter**[1]** [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] **[10]**Bruno Spatola**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9]*Olly Buckle[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9]*J.J.Maxx**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8]**Bishop**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**Gavrushka**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**Jon M**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**joshybo**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**Non Serviam**[1]** [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] **[7]**Plasticweld**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**Sam**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**Schrody**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]**EmmaSohan**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]**Gumby**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] **The Fantastical**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]*astroannie*[1] **[2] [3] [4] **[5]**danielstj**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]*Darkkin*[1] **[2] [3] [4] **[5]*Foxee[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]*gohn67**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]**Guy Faukes**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]**Ibb**[1]** [2] [3] [4] **[5]**Kegan Thompson**[1]** [2] [3] [4] **[5]**Kyle R**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]*Matchu[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]ned*[1]** [2] [3] [4] **[5]*Ralph Rotten*[1]** [2] [3] [4] **[5]**S J Ward**[1]** [2] **[3] [4] **[5]*Smith*[1] **[2] [3] [4] **[5]**TJ1985**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5]**T.S.Bowman**[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] *alanmt[1] [2] [3] [4]ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord[1] [2] [3] [4]Firemajic[1] [2] [3] [4]Kat[1] [2] [3] [4]lasm[1] [2] [3] [4]Megan Pearson[1] [2] [3] [4]Oasis Writer[1] [2] [3] [4]RhythmOvPain[1] [2] [3] [4]robertn51[1] [2] [3] [4]shinyford[1] [2] [3] [4]BadHouses[1] [2][3]BornForBurning[1] [2] [3]Candervalle[1] [2] [3]clark[1] [2] [3]epimetheus[1] [2] [3]Lawless[1] [2] [3]Potty[1] [2] [3] Ruth Asch[1] [2] [3]spider8[1] [2] [3] Taylor[1] [2] [3]20oz[1] [2]Allysan[1] [2]AtleanWordsmith[1] [2]AvA[1] [2]Bevo[1] [2]Blackstone[1] [2]Dreamworx95[1] [2]Fatclub[1] [2]FleshEater[1] [2]Gamer_2k4[1] [2]Hairball[1] [2] KatPC[1] [2]Lost in Some Story[1] [2]luckyscars[1] [2]Makili[1] [2]meegads[1] [2]Mr mitchell[1] [2]musichal[1] [2]piperofyork[1] [2]PrarieHostage[1] [2]Pulse[1] [2]spartan928[1] [2]SqualidGlass[1] [2]squidtender[1] [2]TheChristianWitness[1] *[2]*TL Murphy[1] [2]undead_av[1] [2]valeca[1] [2]Ajoy[1]andrewclunn[1]Arachne[1]Arthur G. Mustard[1]audrey[1]Bilston Blue[1]Birb[1]bluemidget[1]bobothegoat[1]bookmasta[1]Cadence[1]Charlaux[1]Dictarium[1]edropus[1]Eternal Green[1]Gargh[1]godofwine[1]Hawkeye[1]InkwellMachine[1]Jamie[1]J.R. MacLean[1]KellInkston[1]LeeC[1]Louanne Learning*[1]*Loulou[1]Ma'am[1]Mikeyboy_esq[1]MJ Preston[1]MousePot[1]NajaNoir*[1]*Natan de Bailes[1]Nellie[1]Nemesis[1]NotMe[1]Phil Istine[1]Pidgeon84[1]Riptide[1]River Rose[1]Robbie[1]Sigg[1]Steve[1]sirmirror[1]Sycamore[1]Syren[1]Teb[1]TKent[1]Tom[1]vangoghsear[1]W.Goepner[1]

Updated to include November 2022

_Last updated to include December 2020_


----------



## Harper J. Cole

New awards!

*kilroy214* - *Star Judge 10*

*PrinzeCharming* - *Star Judge 5*

Thanks for all the work, fellows!


----------



## escorial

roll of honour


----------



## Aquilo

Congrats, guys!


----------



## rcallaci

good job in keeping tabs - a thankless task so --- thank you


----------



## Harper J. Cole

New awards!

*Sleepwriter* - *Star Judge 10*

*PrinzeCharming* - *Star Judge 10*

*gohn67* - *Star Judge 5*

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Thanks for updating this! I wasn't sure if it was documented recently because I didn't receive anything. As long as it's documented, I am fine without the award. Again, I do it for the community.


----------



## PiP

That's my bad, Anthony. I will issue the awards later.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I was also late in getting a couple of completed contests up. Anyone should feel free to mention it to me if I seem to have have missed one.

HC


----------



## PrinzeCharming

HarperCole said:


> I was also late in getting a couple of completed contests up. Anyone should feel free to mention it to me if I seem to have have missed one.
> 
> HC



Don't sweat it. We're not going to drag your ass to the back of an alley over something silly. You do enough to keep us smiling.


----------



## Schrody

I could judge more, but I'm not sure I could deliver the results in time (that's why I quit)!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*Terry D* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*thepancreas11* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*bdcharles* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## bdcharles

HarperCole said:


> *bdcharles* - *Star Judge 5*



Thanks! I do rather enjoy the judging


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*midnightpoet* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*jenthepen* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*moderan* - *Star Judge 10*

*Kyle R* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Pluralized

Nice work compiling this - that had to be rather arduous with all the hyperlinks. Great job.

And kudos to all who've given their personal time to the effort of judging these competitions!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*The Fantastical* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Pluralized

HarperCole, I would just like to publicly thank and commend you for all the work you have obviously put into keeping the stats updated. I would guess that's quite a chore, so thanks to you for your diligence. This can't be overstated. Please keep it up.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hey, no worries. I find the process of data-tidying rather soothing ... 8)


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*danielstj* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*kilroy214* - *Star Judge 15 (George Potter)

**Gumby *- *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*bdcharles* - *Star Judge 10*

*Smith* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*ppsage* - *Star Judge 10*

*H.Brown* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## moderan

Excellent work. I do think that this award should be titled the George Potter Memorial though. I just thought of that, but I like it.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The award for judging 15 is actually named after George Potter - that's the highest judging award.

HC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*HarperCole* - *Star Judge 10 8)*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*astroannie* - *Star Judge 5

**Darkkin* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## PiP

Done!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*Eggo* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*H.Brown* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*moderan* - *Star Judge 15 (George Potter Award)*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*bdcharles* - *Star Judge 15 (George Potter)

**Olly Buckle* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## bdcharles

Harper J. Cole said:


> *bdcharles* - *Star Judge 15 (George Potter)
> *



The coveted George Potter award for superfluous judging? Cool!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*ned* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*SueC* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*velo* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*-xXx-* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*rcallaci** - **Double Star Judge 15**

velo* - *Star Judge 10*

*SueC* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*-xXx-* - *Star Judge 10*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*Non Serviam - Star Judge 5

Ralph Rotten - Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Foxee - Star Judge 5

Harper J. Cole - Star Judge 15


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*SueC* - *Star Judge 15*
*VRanger* - *Star Judge 5*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*Matchu - Star Judge 5*
*Vranger - Star Judge 10*


----------

